# Create a Nuc - Nuc or Standard Box?



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I have some queens coming that thankfully I don't _need_. My thought was to do something along the lines of a "2 frame nuc" (Roger Patterson.) I have some dummy boards and was wondering if I could not just put the five frames total in a regular box with dummy boards and skip the 5-frame box?

I'm not sure if there's some major about them being in a 5-frame, or if I can use the standard boxes if I have them.


----------



## NUBE (May 24, 2009)

Unless you’re dipping down pretty cold at night, an 8 frame medium with 2-3 frames should be fine. I’d shake another frame or two of bees in addition to the the bees already on the frames you add though. And feed a lot, even if there is a flow.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

with a dummy frame, can you not use any size box?
I presume you mean divider board. A dummy frame the queen can walk around, as well the bees can join the "better" queen.

GG


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

NUBE said:


> Unless you’re dipping down pretty cold at night, an 8 frame medium with 2-3 frames should be fine. I’d shake another frame or two of bees in addition to the the bees already on the frames you add though. And feed a lot, even if there is a flow.


It's 100 here this week, I think they will be fine. It was a chilly 84F when I went on my run this AM. 

I wish I was better at finding her highness. They are not marked so I guess I'll use mature/sealed brood frames. Maybe shake through a QE to make sure.

Roger Patterson suggests using a frame of sealed brood and another of food, shifting the mother colony over and placing the nuc where it was rather than worrying about shakes. That would certainly load up the nuc with foragers.



Gray Goose said:


> with a dummy frame, can you not use any size box?
> I presume you mean divider board. A dummy frame the queen can walk around, as well the bees can join the "better" queen.


No, these are dummy frames. This will (hopefully) be the only queen in the box. I am more contemplating using a standard brood box instead of a 5-frame nuc.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Lee Bussy said:


> I have some dummy boards and was wondering if I could not just put the five frames total in a regular box with dummy boards and skip the 5-frame box?


If equipment is available, I'd go for a regular box.
No need for extra moves, if you can just gradually grow them in a full-size box.
Extra piece of mind too - they will not readily swarm if somehow how overlooked when getting tight in the 5F.


----------



## NUBE (May 24, 2009)

I’ve had problems in the past with shifting the original colony and letting the foragers occupy the new split. The foragers are the least likely to immediately accept a new, mated queen, in my experience. While a couple frames of nurse bees will likely be ecstatic if given a new queen after being queenless for as little as an hour.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

NUBE said:


> *I’ve had problems in the past with shifting the original colony and letting the foragers occupy the new split.* The foragers are the least likely to immediately accept a new, mated queen, in my experience. While a couple frames of nurse bees will likely be ecstatic if given a new queen after being queenless for as little as an hour.


You don't want the foragers to be taking the new split with new queen.
It is a bad practice anyway.
It may sound convenient but no more than that - perceived convenience.

There is nothing hard in just shaking off 2-3 frames of bees into that new split with newly acquired queen..


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

Especially If you use a full box starting a colony, use a double screen board and put the fledgling colony on top of a strong one to share their heat. You will get a much better start.


----------



## backyard smallcell (10 mo ago)

backyard smallcell said:


> As I'm starting to read these discussion of queen rearing, I'm interested in thoughts about technique in using what I've got (8 frame deeps). I've got nine frames in it...(Micheal bush)
> Starting with 2 package bees, and in first season,
> How do I get a spare queen/hive
> Just do a walkaway with my strongest colony?
> ...


I think this is a better spot for my questions,


----------

